# Canon EOS-1D C Price Drops in Europe



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2015)

```
<p>We’re told that the rest of the planet will be following suit on price drops for the Canon EOS-1D C. As you know, <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/01/price-drop-canon-eos-1d-c/" target="_blank">the camera dropped $4000 in the USA</a> on February 1.</p>
<p>We have confirmed price drops are coming this week to the United Kingdom.</p>
<p><em>thanks CAR</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Tonycap (Feb 26, 2015)

Great price indeed! Personally, I wouldn't buy any camera till after NAB which is happening soon.
I'm "hoping" for a c300 MKII with 4k. The c500 might be a sweeter deal after NAB.


----------

